# Coding for Epidural Depo-dur and Spinal



## aschaeve (Dec 10, 2008)

I am just wondering how some of you are coding for this.  I have some Anesthesologists who are performing the Epidural for the Depo-dur in the holding room and then later go to the OR and do a spinal.  I know if there are two seperate catheters and different sites involed, I can bill for both services.

But what I am questioning is what are you doing for the post op pain management?  My doctors will follow the patient for the next 48 hours.  What are you billing if anything?

Thanks for your help.

Alicia, CPC


----------



## jdrueppel (Dec 10, 2008)

If I'm understanding correctly, the epidural is left in postop and your docs are rounding on it for 48 hours.  If the epidural is infusing and the rounds are documented you can bill 01996 1x each day after the initial date of placement.

Julie, CPC


----------



## aschaeve (Dec 11, 2008)

*Epidural Depo-dur and Spinal*

From what I understand Depo-Dur is a single shot that they put through the epidural.  It is not infusing.  But it requies 48 hours of monitoring.  Could you bill an inpatient subsequent visit for that 48 hours?  Our doctors are doing this for total knee replacement surgeries.

Alicia, CPC


----------



## jdrueppel (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes you could, however, make sure your documentation supports a 99231 (2 or 3 elements).  Also confirm your doctors are managing the postop pain per the surgeon's request and this is not just a standing order.

Julie, CPC


----------

